# Addition to my family



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Today I got a grey tree frog. I know I said I was cutting back on my stock in my aquariums. But hay, he was free. Minus buying the supplys to take care of him. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome, congrats be careful he dont get out haha  i was thinking about getting one today too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Got a nice new tight lid for the tank. Will get a few branches for him to climb around on tomorrow.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool! what do you feed him? i saw these other frogs, they were about an inch, and had blue/black swirly spots. any idea what they are?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im starting with crickets. See if he takes them. 

Reading up on them I found out they dont actually drink water. They need a area big enough to sit in because they absorb the water through glands.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow thats pretty cool!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Blue & black swirly frogs only an ich long?
Arrow Poison frog, maybe, Dendrobates or Phyllobates?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool dude! Now you gotta make a list of your family members...


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Is he in your fish tank?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I gave him his own 10 gallon. I am running out today to get a reptile carpet for the bottom of the tank. Ill try and get a few photos up here if I get a chance.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it as a arrow poison frog, thanks oddsalt


----------

